# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo for August 09 (Competition CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for August 2009! Please only enter a photo you own!

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I feel like the toads need a shout out this month!

Here is my favorite little Bufo cognatus

----------


## John Clare

I like that!

----------


## Kurt

Very nice.

----------


## Jace

My African Bullfrog, Obi, which means "heart" in African.

----------


## John Clare

Very clear photo Jo-Ann.  Thanks for entering  :Smile: .

----------


## MayorNewton

Hi, all...long time, no see!  I got a notification of a 'reported post,' and wasn't sure what it was.  Guess I got it because I'm a mod.  Looks like all is well here, and that this forum is growing and doing well.  I'm glad!  

Anyway, here's an entry of mine for August!  Don't mess with this chick, 'cause if you do my p. adspersus named 'Buffalo Chip' will knock ya upside the head!

----------


## John Clare

Mayor, I love that photo!  I bet it's going to win  :Wink: .  What kind of chick is it and how are your frogs doing?  Remember the babies you posted photos of a while back?  What do they look like now?

----------


## MayorNewton

Hey, John!  How are ya!  Great, I hope.  Thanks about the pic...I don't know, though, there are a lot of other good photogs in the hobby.  My frogs...what I have left...are doing fine.  This guy is the only pyxie I have left.  I sold the others...they were getting pretty big and sold like hotcakes.  I plan on getting another order of babies in when a good opportunity comes my way, raise them up and see how they do again.  I have just a few other frogs right now.

I've been getting hooked on crested geckos of late.  Neat little lizards, and I've been buying good breeding stock and will see what I end up with.  I also got a few bearded dragons...turns out those are way cool critters with a lot of personality.  

Hey, I forgot to come over and tell you guys...we started another forum (we all gotta have one, right!  :Frog Smile:  ).  This one deals with ALL pets, so has something for just about everyone.  It's taking off pretty good, but I'd love it if you could take a look and join up and spread the word.  It's a pretty good one with lots of potential...everyone is welcome!  www.petnetforums.com.

I'll try to stop in more often...sorry I haven't been doing that.  And thanks for the compliment on my frog's pic!  It's great to see that this place has grown a bunch!  Hey, what happened to FF?  Been down for quite some time again.  'Poof?'

Mayor

----------


## John Clare

I'll check out your forum.  I hope it works out for you.

I would have bought some of your Pyxies ;(.  

I noticed FF was gone.  I think most of the folks there followed bighydro to frogfreaks - reading the content, it's pretty much the same thing just looks fancier.

----------


## Madeve

Here is my Gulf Coast Toad

----------


## into

This is Dumper and he LOVES the laptop. I'm a night person and he paces back and forth trying to get to it everynight when he wakes up.

----------


## John Clare

You should video him watching youtube - that would be hilarious  :Smile: .

----------


## Laura

that frog watching the computer is hilarous! Some nice pics coming in! The chick on that frog is adorable!

----------


## John Clare

> that frog watching the computer is hilarous! Some nice pics coming in! The chick on that frog is adorable!


I hate to break this to you Laura but I think the chick is dinner (seriously).

----------


## into

> You should video him watching youtube - that would be hilarious .


 
I wish i could but it's dark in the room and my camera takes very dark video.  I've have tried though...  maybe if i catch him awake during the day:0

----------


## Laura

yes, I assumed it was. still a great pic!

----------


## jclee

I attached a picture of my male, big eyed treefrog, Mr. Smalls.  I hope this gets a giggle out of you guys.  I can't look at that face without smiling.

----------


## John Clare

He looks like he's going to pop!

----------


## Kurt

Her big-eye?

----------


## John Clare

You have until August 4th British Time to vote for the winner: http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...ote-photo.html

----------

